# Windows XP Can't Be Killed



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Despite Microsoft's best efforts, the software maker has been forced by public pressure from analysts and businesses to extend the life of the operating system through April 2011.

The folks in Redmond had been planning to kill off the 8-year-old operating system 6 months after shipping Windows 7, or in April 2010. But many companies won't be ready to upgrade to Windows 7 by then, so Microsoft now says it will continue to allow PC vendors to offer "XP Downgrades" for 18 months after launch."
http://www.bmighty.com/blog/main/archives/2009/06/windows_xp_cant.html?cid=nl_bmighty_html


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

:up:


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

XP sure got off to a rocky start and people didn't want to give up their old 9x kernels. But it turned out to be as solid an operating system as you could want. I still miss XP, but life goes on.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I wanted to get rid of my old 9x kernel as quick as I could. Probably one of the reasons I like XP so much, lol........I HATED all of them before that.  XP was the first one I had that was completely stable (only had one problem and that was because of a software conflict, and the only other problem I'd dealt with (my sister's computer) was because of a memory stick gone bad). And then, of course, with Vista having so many problems.........its funny, but I couldn't WAIT to move on and buy the next Windows, until XP, and now I really have no desire to buy anything else.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

"with Vista having so many problems"

I just haven't seen that. I've had great experiences with Vista and am happy enough with the new kernel to see it again in 7 (or whatever it will be called).

Though 9x went down hard, I sure don't miss all those blue screens and driver problems.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Mostly the "problems" (with Vista) that I refer to were the non-existent drivers for preripheals and compatibility problems and such, particularly in the beginning.....and some never did get drivers/compatible for Vista, so you had to you had to buy new. 

My sister was given a laptop (as payment for money owed) with Vista on it and it's been working fine......but when she bought a new office computer, she made sure to have it shipped with XP pro, because she never could get the Vista computer to work with her office equipment.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

Elvandil said:


> "with Vista having so many problems"
> 
> I just haven't seen that. I've had great experiences with Vista and am happy enough with the new kernel to see it again in 7 (or whatever it will be called).
> 
> Though 9x went down hard, I sure don't miss all those blue screens and driver problems.


a Microsoft MVP, no wonder you like and know everything, 
The strange thing is, my XP is very stable, my friends' Vista is having often a problem, drivers don't work, stalling, things that used to be easy in XP need several steps in Vista.
Vista is like a pretty dumb blonde. 
Small companies don't have the money or expertise to upgrade, when everything is working fine now. I have seen some of them still using Win98 and they don't want to change something that does the job well now.

Some people can afford to buy a new car every 2 years, some of us are still happy with our older cars, that run well.


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

XP does everything I want, and until that changes, I won't.

Although new OS's do bring new features, bringing them to market is about making money for MS, not meeting a customer demand.


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

Elvandil said:


> "with Vista having so many problems"
> 
> I just haven't seen that. I've had great experiences with Vista and am happy enough with the new kernel to see it again in 7 (or whatever it will be called).
> 
> Though 9x went down hard, I sure don't miss all those blue screens and driver problems.


 I agree that I have had no problems with Vista and I have had it for over a year. My Vista experience has been terrific.:up:


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Microsoft officials periodically tell the public that Vista is the most successful version of Windows ever sold, but the numbers belie those claims.http://tech.yahoo.com/news/infoworld/20090630/tc_infoworld/81247_1


----------

